# how does sizing in frye boots run?



## JCinwrppingppr

I'm normally an 8.5-9 in shoes. Do Frye boots run on the smaller end (I should get an 8.5) or a little larger (9)? Do they stretch out at all? 

And since they are boots..if they are a tad bit too big, I can just wear really thick socks and I should be fine, right?


----------



## kristin.xo

I am wondering this too!

I searched the forum and found several posts on this topic, although most of them were pretty old and they have many new styles that may fit differently.

So does anyone know because I just ordered a pair, so any info on sizing (specifically Frye Jenny Double's maybe) would be great!  Thanks in advance.


----------



## robotdoll

to me they are TTS. i have frye boots in my usual size 6 and i can still wear thick cotten socks with them. hope this helps a little.


----------



## kristin.xo

^ what kind do you have?
I just ordered some in a size 7, but I am usually a 6.5 and they had no 6.5's left, so I hope they are okay!  Revolve's sizing said they fit small so thats why I thought they would be fine. ush:


----------



## caarlyntryl

The ones that I have tried are TTS. I wear a small US7, so I can also often fit a US6.5. I tried a pair of boots in US6.5 (they were the last pair and super on sale) and unfortunately they were a little tight in the calf area... but in the foot, they fit perfectly.

Hope this helps!


----------



## chantal

TTS. I love frye boots (the new styles) I own several pairs and am always looking for more


----------



## beeziebug

I think it depends on the style. I have a pair of their campus boots in an 8 (I wear an 8 1/2 usually) which fit perfectly but have heard other styles run both tts and small.


----------



## Izznit

i have the paige cuff boots, and they fit TTS. 

HOWEVER, i have heard many say too small, as well as too big
*
It depends on the boot style!!!*


----------



## pipi

I wear a 7.5, but I have the veronica slouch boots in an 8 and they fit great. HTH!


----------



## sdtrips

I have the Paige buckle and they are true to size, they are a bit hard to get on though.


----------



## boostie218

I have two pairs of Frye boots... I wear an 8.5, and they both run true to size for me... but i don't wear really thick socks with them, so if you want to do that, i'd get half a size larger...


----------



## StarBrite310

For the Harness boots I wear a 7 and I am always a 7.5 in other shoes.


----------



## sammieee

pipi said:


> I wear a 7.5, but I have the veronica slouch boots in an 8 and they fit great. HTH!



Ack, I posted a thread last week about the Veronica Slouch boots and no one answered!  ush:  Would it be possible for you to post a picture of you wearing them??  TIA!


----------



## Longchamp

Have many frye boots, only the veronica slouch run small for the most part. if you want to put a heel pad in--which you need in some of the boots, you will still be okay with your normal size in most of the other styles


----------



## ame

I wear the Harness boots and both are true to size. Mine are 8s and sometimes they feel a little pinchy in the toes but usually only if Im walking way too much.


----------



## chelsssea

My Campus boots are TTS. They are an 8 and that's what I normally wear in shoes.


----------



## meg14

i  normally wear an 8.5 - my calves are more on the athletic side and i've had to buy 9s in other boots in order for them to fit properly - any suggestions for what size to get for tall frye boots?? thanks!


----------



## klj

I have two pair.. one tall and 12R's ....I was tts on the tall pair and had to go down a half size in the 12R's..I think from what I read..there is differences.
What boots are you looking at?


----------



## miky89aq

StarBrite310 said:


> For the Harness boots I wear a 7 and I am always a 7.5 in other shoes.


I, I'm italian I would buy Frye boots Harness 12R , but I don't know the size, I wear EU 37...
of UGG boots I wear US 6...
Can you help me?
thanks Merry Xmas


----------



## miky89aq

klj said:


> I have two pair.. one tall and 12R's ....I was tts on the tall pair and had to go down a half size in the 12R's..I think from what I read..there is differences.
> What boots are you looking at?



I, I'm italian I would buy Frye boots Harness 12R , but I don't know the size, I wear EU 37...
of UGG boots I wear US 6...
Can you help me?
merry Xmas


----------



## green.bee

miky89aq said:


> I, I'm italian I would buy Frye boots Harness 12R , but I don't know the size, I wear EU 37...
> of UGG boots I wear US 6...
> Can you help me?
> merry Xmas



Hi Miky!
I wear US 8.5/EU 39 and I have the 12R Fry Harness (black) in size 7.5 
(yes! 7.5)
I've tried size 8 as well and it could do it (more room for thick socks) but I prefer it snug.  At the beginning boots were too snug but now they fit perfect as the leather stretched out a little and molded to my foot.
I hope it helps

ETA:  I have Campus boots in size 7.5 as well. for me they run big.
and Heath Outside Zip in size 8.5 (for me true to size)


----------



## brittbear

I just bought the Billy Tall Heel boots in an 8 (the size I usually wear) and they seemed really snug around the ankle.  I kept the 8 and ordered an 8 1/2 to see if that will help.  I want to be able to try both pairs on and compare.  I don't understand why Frye boots sizes vary so much.


----------



## yyz

brittbear said:


> I just bought the Billy Tall Heel boots in an 8 (the size I usually wear) and they seemed really snug around the ankle.  I kept the 8 and ordered an 8 1/2 to see if that will help.  I want to be able to try both pairs on and compare.  I don't understand why Frye boots sizes vary so much.


Hi Bittbear!
_*The reason they vary so much is they are made in 3 different countries!
The United States, Mexico, and China!
That is reason it is so important to try them on!
*_


----------



## alice87

i have short carson boots, and all carsons run at least one size too big (short, long, booties with lace). I have a pair of wedge sandals an they are very true to size. I tried several boots by Frye's. Some of them are true to size - especially dressier ones. Carson and Campus boots I could fit one size smaller.
I find Billy run small. it was hard for me to put them on. PLus they are pointy and don't need much of it with my size.


----------



## katdhoneybee

I have Frye 12R harness boots that I bought online - every review I read said to go down 1/2 size, so I did. I normally wear a 7 and I bought a 6.5. I _wish_ had gone TTS and bought the 7 - when I wear socks with them my feet feel soooo claustrophobic. 

I'd say at _most_ go down 1/2 size.


----------



## xhb

I own the Frye 15R harness in a size 7 and I usually wear 7.5-8.  If you get the harness, definitely size down!


----------



## brittbear

After ordering an 8 and 8 1/2 in the Billy tall heel I would recommend going up a half size (I usually wear an 8). The half size up really made a difference!  Great boots - I would recommend them to anyone and you won't believe how many compliments you will recieve when you wear them!


----------



## yyz

brittbear said:


> After ordering an 8 and 8 1/2 in the Billy tall heel I would recommend going up a half size (I usually wear an 8). The half size up really made a difference!  Great boots - I would recommend them to anyone and you won't believe how many compliments you will recieve when you wear them!


*Hi Brittbear!
I'm So glad you LVE them!
And I sure they Look Amazing and AWSME on you!
In fact It would be great if you would post some modeling pictures of them here in the Frye Boot Modeling thread!
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...d-post-your-pictures-640752.html#post17112900
*


----------



## bluecrush76

StarBrite310 said:


> For the Harness boots I wear a 7 and I am always a 7.5 in other shoes.


Oh, I'm so glad I saw this. I just ordered these in a 7.5 and panicked because I had an older pair in the Carmen style that I realized were an 8. I hope they fit!


----------



## puppynapper

My feet used to be a 7 but have slowly morphed over the years into a 7.5.  I had a pair of 8R engineers and I found them to run at least a half size large - the 7 was a bit sloppy on me.  I have the Bari boot in 7 though and they are too snug, especially in the toes, so I would say those are true to size.  I am now eyeing a pair of Rory scrunch boots in 7.5.  Hopefully those are true to size!  I can't find any sizing advice on them in the Frye thread.


----------



## scorp116

> My feet used to be a 7 but have slowly morphed over the years into a 7.5. I had a pair of 8R engineers and I found them to run at least a half size large - the 7 was a bit sloppy on me. I have the Bari boot in 7 though and they are too snug, especially in the toes, so I would say those are true to size. I am now eyeing a pair of Rory scrunch boots in 7.5. Hopefully those are true to size! I can't find any sizing advice on them in the Frye thread.


 
I think the Rory scrunch may run a tad big. I'm usually a 7.5/8 (more often than not nowadays an 8, thanks to having kids) but I recently bought a pair of Rory scrunch in 7.5 and they fit nicely. If I wear thin socks they're actually a bit loose in the foot but with regular socks they're fine. The only warning I would give about the Rory's are that the shaft circumference is on the narrow side. Mine fit over leggings or skinny jeans but if I try and stuff a straight leg or boot leg jean into them, forget it.

If anyone can give advice about sizing for Veronica shorties, I'd appreciate it. I found a pair online in a 7.5 (out of 8). I'm thinking of getting them but if the Veronicas run small maybe I should wait...


----------



## puppynapper

scorp116 said:
			
		

> I think the Rory scrunch may run a tad big. I'm usually a 7.5/8 (more often than not nowadays an 8, thanks to having kids) but I recently bought a pair of Rory scrunch in 7.5 and they fit nicely. If I wear thin socks they're actually a bit loose in the foot but with regular socks they're fine. The only warning I would give about the Rory's are that the shaft circumference is on the narrow side. Mine fit over leggings or skinny jeans but if I try and stuff a straight leg or boot leg jean into them, forget it.
> 
> If anyone can give advice about sizing for Veronica shorties, I'd appreciate it. I found a pair online in a 7.5 (out of 8). I'm thinking of getting them but if the Veronicas run small maybe I should wait...



Thanks,  scorp116! Good luck with the Veronica shorties.


----------

